# work boots!



## HarryBack (Jun 23, 2006)

ok guys....whats been your luck with steel-toed work boots? Mine fall apart after 6 months. ot the soles crack and admit water and sand....anyone found one that really holds up?


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jun 23, 2006)

I like Danner AKA Redwing. Vibram soles are the best, and make shure you treat the leather with something that doent break down the leather. Biwell products are the best, (beeswax and sinthetic wax based) mink oil is the worst. Keep mud off of them, the mud dries them out.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2006)

The best I have ever had are these. I cannot seem to destroy the damn things:

http://tinyurl.com/m7kxx

I only wear them on weekends but have been for 9 years. Every thing from whacking trees to working on the cars to hauling rock, plowing snow etc...

The soles ain't looking like they wanna crack lately.


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 23, 2006)

Dunham.  or Hermans

I had some of them that lasted for 10 years

Bee's wax based waterproof is the best.


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 23, 2006)

could be im asking too much....I wear mine all day, everyday, winter, Spring, Summer, Fall


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 23, 2006)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> could be im asking too much....I wear mine all day, everyday, winter, Spring, Summer, Fall



In the first place, don't do that! Get two pairs and rotate them daily for the sake of your feet and the boots.

With all the money you make gouging on those pellets you can afford it.

<ducking>


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 23, 2006)

not gouging yet, still waiting for it to get colder, then I'll gouge...Its hard to gouge with fuel unitl folks are in a panic and really need it!  :vampire:


----------



## suematteva (Jun 24, 2006)

Ditto on  Brother Bart...Get two pairs..let one pair dry out...Chippewa and Redwings..lately have been eyeballing the wesco and whites have not been ready to fork out the dough yet...kinda crazy prices.


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 24, 2006)

The best boots I have ever had are my Wesco's. They stand up better than any boot I have ever tried. Whether I am standing in spikes all day or pruning ,cutting timber or running equipment they are the best. I get about 2 years out them before I have them rebuilt .They are worth every penny. They are also custom made to my feet. I also oil them once a week with boot oil. The better you take of your boots the longer they last.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 24, 2006)

Don't buy Craftman's they fall apart in 2 months.   Cat  boots are the best the last longer than non cat boots.
I say if you are in boots that long each day, get the most confortable boots  Me, my only luxury is having 3 pairs
 Steel toes tend to get cold in winter. Hermans are good  especially at keeping your feet dry and warm also wolvereens
 I have had Dunhams but never redwings. Chainsaw work, wear steel toes


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Jun 24, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Don't buy Craftman's they fall apart in 2 months.   Cat  boots are the best the last longer than non cat boots.
> I say if you are in boots that long each day, get the most confortable boots  Me, my only luxury is having 3 pairs
> Steel toes tend to get cold in winter. Hermans are good  especially at keeping your feet dry and warm also wolvereens
> I have had Dunhams but never redwings. Chainsaw work, wear steel toes



I wear my birkenstocks to chainsaw/split wood.


----------



## begreen (Jun 24, 2006)

elkimmeg said:
			
		

> Don't buy Craftman's they fall apart in 2 months.   Cat  boots are the best the last longer than non cat boots.
> I say if you are in boots that long each day, get the most confortable boots  Me, my only luxury is having 3 pairs
> Steel toes tend to get cold in winter. Hermans are good  especially at keeping your feet dry and warm also wolvereens
> I have had Dunhams but never redwings. Chainsaw work, wear steel toes



I am still trying to wear out my old RedWings. If you take care of them they hold up pretty well.


----------



## Sandor (Jun 24, 2006)

Another vote for Redwings here.


----------



## Roospike (Jun 25, 2006)

Matterhorn Tiger Tip Men's 10in Search and Rescue Boots are bar far the best boots i have used . I bought these based on cutting wood and wood working with the hydro splitter . When it come to boots , ya get what you pay for .  Wesco is a great boot too and a close second to the Matterhorn boots ( to me ). The Redwings and Caterpillar are OK at best but are not in the same league of best boots thats for sure. Danner is another great quality boot . Its best to try on the different boot brands to find your best fit for your own foot.  Matterhorn boots link ........ http://www.shoestoboot.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=428&Category=162


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 25, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> Matterhorn Tiger Tip Men's 10in Search and Rescue Boots are bar far the best boots i have used . I bought these based on cutting wood and wood working with the hydro splitter . When it come to boots , ya get what you pay for .  Wesco is a great boot too and a close second to the Matterhorn boots ( to me ). The Redwings and Caterpillar are OK at best but are not in the same league of best boots thats for sure. Danner is another great quality boot . Its best to try on the different boot brands to find your best fit for your own foot.  Matterhorn boots link ........ http://www.afmo.com/Matterhorn_Search_and_Rescue_Boots_12255_10in_T_p/211-00070.htm



Wow. Those things look like they should be on the feet of somebody carrying a very large weapon and uttering "I'll be back."

I am trying really, really hard not to picture Harry walking into a customer's house wearing those boots, chaps and a thong.


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 25, 2006)

Thoes Matterhorns are also great boots. We used them in the USMC for cold weather training.


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 25, 2006)

uh.......it scares ME thinking of that too, BB! Thanks for the visual, by the way. That sounds like a good boot, but I cant try them on anwhere nearby, and with my 12EEE feet, with high arches, thats a must.....then I looked at the prices.....I thought those must be the Harman Stoves of work boots! Then i saw Union made in the USA on the ad, and now i know why they are so expensive!


----------



## Roospike (Jun 25, 2006)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> Then i saw Union made in the USA on the ad, and now i know why they are so expensive!


 IF you have owned a quality pair of boots vs the cheaper ones you will know the difference . Its like a quality stove vs a 55 gallon drum , sure you can call them both stoves ....................


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 26, 2006)

Roospike you are right about that. Some of the guys at work think I am nuts to spend 325+$ on a pair of boots.But I get 2+ years out of my WESCOS  and they are bying new boots every 2-6 mounths.


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 26, 2006)

my problem is due to my Sasquatch-like foot, I absolutely HAVE to try them on....and all the dealers around me seem only to sell the common workboots that dont seem to hold up. Wesco, Matterhorn, etc........need to find a place that STOCKS them.


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 26, 2006)

HB, Wesco will custom make them to your foot. I have long and very narrow feet. They sent me a kit to measure and trace my feet . It worked out great. They were the first pair of boots that fit great out of the box. You may want to try them.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2006)

There is nothing that feels as good as a custom made pair of boots. Any boots. I have a pair of custom made Allen Edmonds alligator boots that were made for my feet. Sheer heaven.

Of course they cost as much as that darn Harmon pellet stove. More than my first new car.


----------



## wg_bent (Jun 26, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> There is nothing that feels as good as a custom made pair of boots. Any boots. I have a pair of custom made Allen Edmonds alligator boots that were made for my feet. Sheer heaven.
> 
> Of course they cost as much as that darn Harmon pellet stove. More than my first new car.



do they have Gor-tex liners in them?   Ain't worth a dammm unless them is waterproof


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2006)

That gator may have liked the water but I'll be damned if I am wearing them anywhere wet.

Looked what happened to him!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jun 26, 2006)

Bet you be looking fly with those boots on, BB.

I have an old pair of Labonville logging boots that I'm trying to baby into the next decade. My only complaint is that they have high heels, which tend to get caught in the slash and trip me up. I'd prefer a flatter sole, but I've never seen a pair of logging boots like that.

I've got an old pair of backcountry ski boots with more than 2,000 miles one them. I should toss them, since I have a couple of other new pairs, but there's a lot of great memories in them old boots. I just keep putting silicone and shoe goo into the cracks.


----------



## Roospike (Jun 26, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> I have an old pair of Labonville logging boots that I'm trying to baby into the next decade. My only complaint is that they have high heels, which tend to get caught in the slash and trip me up. I'd prefer a flatter sole, but I've never seen a pair of logging boots like that.
> 
> .


 Thats why i went to the Matterhorn boots is because of the heel .


----------



## Roospike (Jun 26, 2006)

earthharvester said:
			
		

> Roospike you are right about that. Some of the guys at work think I am nuts to spend 325+$ on a pair of boots.But I get 2+ years out of my WESCOS  and they are bying new boots every 2-6 mounths.


 So in turn the cheaper boots that dont last and even hurt your feet , cause back ache and are heavy end up costing twice the price of a great set of boots in the first place. I have a friend that buys boots every 3-4 months , hurt the feet , he has back ache and spends about $100. a shot per set of boots. If if i can get 2 years out of my boots ( longer most of the time like 3 years ) at $329. then in the same 2 years my friend is spending around $600. and is in pain . Kinda a no brainer you would think . I always say "you get what you pay for & so buy right the first time" Also , My brother has always bought $100.-$120. Redwings boots and has for what ........15 years or so. I always told him to change the boots he buys and up grade because of all his back problems . Now here 15 years later he is going to the doctor because of his back .........Dr. tell him to get a better set of boots for his feet . HELLO !?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2006)

Eric Johnson said:
			
		

> Bet you be looking fly with those boots on, BB.



Put on my gator steps, toss a bag'a premium in my Harmon, sit down on my egg chair and fire up the Mac. I be stylin.

Work boots? Don't need no stinkin work boots!


----------



## suematteva (Jun 26, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> There is nothing that feels as good as a custom made pair of boots. Any boots. I have a pair of custom made Allen Edmonds alligator boots that were made for my feet. Sheer heaven.
> 
> Of course they cost as much as that darn Harmon pellet stove. More than my first new car.



BB and you had the visual of HB with the chaps and thong

Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black...Allen Edmonds matching logging attire!


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are in a very upscale neighborhood. You know. BMW chainsaws. Porsche log splitters. Celebrate successfully falling a tree with an unpretentious little Chardonnay.


----------



## FireJumper (Jun 27, 2006)

These boots actually work really well and their priced reasonably.

http://tinyurl.com/hep29


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 27, 2006)

I had those, they lasted 8 months, and yeah, I oil them as well....bar oil, right?


----------



## Roospike (Jun 27, 2006)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> ok guys....whats been your luck with steel-toed work boots? Mine fall apart after 6 months. ot the soles crack and admit water and sand....anyone found one that really holds up?


 Did you ever mention what brand boots you have that crap out in 6 months ? other brands you have used ? What dollar amount have you been spending per boots ?


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 28, 2006)

usually spend around $100-$130......Ive used Redwings, Pro, Timberland, Rocky to name a few......
Any of you Matterhorn or Wesco guys got any experience with getting your boots and they feel bad or dont fit? WHat happens then?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 28, 2006)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> usually spend around $100-$130......Ive used Redwings, Pro, Timberland, Rocky to name a few......
> Any of you Matterhorn or Wesco guys got any experience with getting your boots and they feel bad or dont fit? WHat happens then?



I don't know where you are in MA but these folks in Warwick, Rhode Island claim to be the only New England store that sells Wesco boots and they claim that they discount them 10 to 15%. Who knows, maybe they need some pellets, or some lumber or ...

http://hometown.aol.com/aesre/myhomepage/business.html


----------



## ourhouse (Jun 28, 2006)

HB I go factory direct for my Wescos, if there is something wrong with them when I get them I send them back and they take care of the problem.
 I have had great luck with them.


----------



## elkimmeg (Jun 28, 2006)

Spent $60 for craftsman boots.. Front stitching started unraveling within 2 weeks. I brought them back got a new pair  two.weeks later the same thing.  I still have them. I wear them occasionaly both steel toes fully exposed. Someone mentioned Cat boots any luck with them? Redwings? I have had luck with Hermans but do not wear the same boots everyday. I do not want insulated boots got two new pairs.  I want 6" steel toe  comfortable lasting work boots


----------



## suematteva (Jun 28, 2006)

HB 

I have been looking also...just got off the phone with Hoffman out in Idaho..They make their own boots and carry Wesco's, danner also...The woman I got on the phone knows boots very well....Asked her what the difference between redwings, Chippewa, Wesco's and theirs... Hoffman sizing is on par with Redwing...Full refund or exchange if does not fit, can't have been worn outside though.  They had some good deals in the closeouts if size is right..


http://www.hoffmanboots.com/index.html 

I got a catalog coming


----------



## HarryBack (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks, Vintage.....Ill give them a call. I can tell if they dont fit right as soon as I get them on....I wouldnt wear them outside without a good fit. Also looking into the Matterhorns, but Id feel like the Terminator going into someones place with those things! wow! An articulated steel toe?! Holy cow!


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jun 28, 2006)

WALMART- $50 -- Wolverine steel toe waterproof-- Yes, they only last 6 months, but doing service plumbing and drain cleaning, th DOO-DOO Factor makes me want them NOT to last 6 months-- 

I have since changed jobs- MUCH cleaner, that new work is.. 

Will probably be looking at Redwings this fall..


----------



## suematteva (Jun 28, 2006)

HarryBack said:
			
		

> thanks, Vintage.....Ill give them a call. I can tell if they dont fit right as soon as I get them on....I wouldnt wear them outside without a good fit. Also looking into the Matterhorns, but Id feel like the Terminator going into someones place with those things! wow! An articulated steel toe?! Holy cow!



Matterhorn Customer Service "the problem solvers"     If they saw you with those after they had called in about something.... no Mr. Matterhorn our stove is running beautifully...Would you like iced tea or coffee


----------



## suematteva (Aug 10, 2006)

Received my Wesco boots about two weeks ago, The quality of the boot is first class..never had a boot fit like this...Worked in the woods on Saturday....Followed Earthharvester advice about wearing them the first couple times...Was reading their info and they made the boots for Arnie in Terminator...Hell of a pair of boots


----------



## Roospike (Aug 10, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> Received my Wesco boots about two weeks ago, The quality of the boot is first class..never had a boot fit like this...Worked in the woods on Saturday....Followed Earthharvester advice about wearing them the first couple times...Was reading their info and they made the boots for Arnie in Terminator...Hell of a pair of boots


 Yep , Its not just more $$ ........ you can see and feel the real quality of the better boots.  Ya just wouldnt know it until one get a pair . Congrads . " Now get back to work !"


----------



## babalu87 (Aug 10, 2006)

Red Wings

Wear mine EVERY day
Hardly take care of them
I weigh near 300 and get 24 months out of them easy
Maybe I should put the Sno-seal on them too


----------



## carpniels (Aug 10, 2006)

My steel toes at work ar Worx. They cost $120 about 6 years ago and still are OK. I wear them little so they last.

I have used them for chain sawing and they work well. I normally use non steel toe boots. I have Meindl Perfects. These are boots for scaling glaciers in Nepal. Excellent fit and grip. Love them. Warm too. Vibram bottoms.

Carpniels


----------



## My_3_Girls (Aug 11, 2006)

This line is getting pretty long, but I've had great luck with Cabela's (Danner) boots.  I have 2 pair that I rotate.  I'm working on 6 years on one, 5 on the other.  Resole them every two years for $50 and I have a brand new pair of boots.  I also have one of the older PEET boot dryers.  I bought it somewhere around 1985 and use it every day, 10 months a year  I use it on running shoes, dress shoes and yup, even boots.  I bring it on vacation with me!  There is nothing like a dry, warm pair of boots in January.


----------



## detmurds (Dec 11, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> Another vote for Redwings here.



Here too, I bought a pair for about 170.00, and I love them.  One however must take care of any boot to make them last.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Dec 19, 2006)

Georgia makes a decent boot.  I just got through a pair, the seems ripped out on the outside of both shoes, so I stitched them back together with a leather awl, not more than 2 days later the top of the toe split open and the steel toe fell out.  Oh well.  I had been doing a lot of work kneeling down on concrete to the leather had worn off of the toes exposing the steel toe.  Regardless, the Georgia boots held up for a year and a half of non-stop work.  I will say, they are by far the most comfortable boot right out of the gate, almost no break-in time needed.

For longevity, can't beat my Redwings, had them for 6 years, and wore them 2 years straight everyday, off and on since then.  They've been through hell and back and still are okay to wear.  Real hard sole though which aggrevates my back some.

I understand Danner makes a fine boot too.

-Kevin


----------

